# Manchmal hat Hermes auch was gutes an sich... xD



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

Vor einigen Tagen förderte unser Kaffeeautomat was wir schon seit Jahren haben kein Kaffee mehr. Natürlich wird die Maschine regelmäßig gereinigt und auch entkalkt. Am Montag kam aber kein Kaffee mehr raus und die Pumpe war nur noch dumpf zu hören. Zwar hatte ich auf Youtube ein Video gefunden wo es oft am Brühkolben liegen soll, aber das Glaubte ich kaum weil ja noch nicht mal mehr Heißwasser raus kam.

Am Abend zu vor kam auch nur noch minimal was an Kaffee raus und das Heißwasser lief auch nicht mehr richtig.

Nun gut, am Montag in der Nacht bestellte ich ein neuen Kaffeeautomaten der diesmal sogar auch Milch aufschäumen konnte. Natürlich mit fast 600 Euro auch nicht ganz billig. Am Dienstag wurde versendet und gestern hätte geliefert werden sollen. Gestern habe ich aber vergeblich auf den Hermes Fahrer gewartet und niemand kam. Heute steht der Sendestatus immer noch mit dem gestrigem Datum das ausgeliefert wird.

Leider kenne ich das aus der Vergangenheit wo am nächsten Tag dann dabei stand das angeblich niemand angetroffen wurde und dann 2 Tage später erneut eine Anlieferung unternommen wird. Kann zwar gut verstehen wenn eine Tour an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen ist, aber dann sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und es auch dabei sagen und dann möglichst am nächsten Tag ausliefern. Kenne ich auch so von anderen Paketlieferanten wie DHL oder der Gleichen, da wird dann nicht einfach behauptet niemand wäre da gewesen.

Naja wie auch immer.. .heute Mittag war ich so davon genervt erneut kein guten Kaffee zu haben und eine Hoffnung auf eine heutige Lieferung hatte ich auch nicht so das ich mich doch noch dran gemacht habe und den Kaffeeautomaten zu zerlegen.  Denn davor scheute ich mich zuvor, weil das ganze schon über dem Video so kompliziert aussah und ich es auch noch nie gemacht habe.

Wie auch immer, dank Hermes habe ich mein Kaffeeautomat wieder ans laufen bekommen.
Zwar war der Brühkolben etwas verunreinigt, aber an ihm lag es am ende nicht. Zwei Druckleitungen die da hin führten waren beide dicht mit Kalk. Anscheint hatte sich Kalk gelöst und diese zwei Leitungen verstopft so das nirgendwo mehr Wasser oder Kaffee raus kam.

Hermes kann daher sobald sie meinen doch liefern zu wollen das Paket wieder mitnehmen und ich habe 600 Euro gespart... 
Diesmal muss ich Hermes sehr danken, denn ich hatte den Kaffeeautomat bereits als Defekt zum Verkauf auf Ebay eingestellt gehabt...


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2020)

Mein aller Letztes Paket von Hermes bisher im Sommer 2014; 
Montag! Produkt gekauft!
Dienstag: Wurde bei DHL im Shop/Abholdienst, als DHL Paket abgegeben mit Sendungsnummer per Email
Mittwoch:  Ne email dass, das Paket aufgrund von Kapazitäten mit DPD  Kommt- ok von mir aus...
Donnerstag: DPD Schickt ne Email Paket ist beim Kunden-- Aber nicht bei mir wie es aussieht???
*Sonntag 11Uhr*, es klingelt, mache die Tür auf, ein Hermes Fahrer mit Hermes Auto bringt mir mein DHL Paket. Mit überklebten Aufklebern von Allen 3 Versendern


Ich habe für meinen Auto 6 Zündspulen bestellt (Sehr kleines leichtes Paket). Ich bin Vor Ort steh zufällig am Briefkasten/Mülltonnen. Der DPD Fahrer bleibt stehen guckt quasi zu mir/Briefkasten... Fährt weiter, kommt nicht wieder.
Am Abend ne Email Paket liegt Morgen im Shop ohne Karte ohne alles.
Eine Spule war defekt als beim Abholen des pakets eine wieder zurückgeschickt. Der Verkäufer hat auch gleich ne Neue gesendet. Email DPD- Paket beim Kunden zugestellt??? Im Shop Angerufen; Ja das Paket ist bei uns!
Das war dann erst vor 2 Wochen

Einige haben wohl kein Bock zu arbeiten. Was wohl auch an den Löhnen liegt!


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

Ich meide Hermes auch sogut wie es geht, aber geht ja nicht immer.

Bei uns kommen sie ständig sehr spät und jedesmal ist es fraglich ob sie noch kommen. Aber es wäre ja nicht schlimm wenn sie dann einfach am nächsten Tag kommen. Aber die haben dann so ein Schieß vor ihrem Chef und behaupten dann einfach niemand da gewesen zu sein und dann darf man nochmals 2-3 Tage länger warten.

Heute hat es mich sowas von angekotzt so das ich mich selbst getraut habe mein Kaffeeautomaten zu zerlegen. 
Hat daher auch was gutes... Paket geht zurück und ich spare 600 Euro.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. März 2020)

Machste dann aber ein Foto, vom Neuen Plexirohr-Projekt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. März 2020)

Wer sich über Hermes beschwert, hat wohl nie mit GLS oder DPD zu tun gehabt.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wer sich über Hermes beschwert, hat wohl nie mit GLS oder DPD zu tun gehabt.



Stimmt, sonst nutzen wir immer unseren berittenen Boten. Alternativ fuchsen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

Die zwei Zusteller gehen bei uns.

Selbst GLS hat es letztens nicht am besagten Tag geschafft und kam aber dann direkt am nächsten Morgen.
Das finde ich dann schon ok so, denn ich kenne es als Fahrer auch das manchmal nicht alles an einem Tag zu schaffen ist.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wer sich über Hermes beschwert, hat wohl nie mit GLS oder DPD zu tun gehabt.


Ich beschwere mich doch gar nicht, im Gegenteil, wären sie Gestern gekommen hätte ich den neuen Kaffeeautomat angenommen und auch bezahlen müssen. Mein alten Kaffeeautomat wollte ich ja auf Ebay als Defekt verkaufen, da ich mich nicht getraut hatte das Teil komplett zu zerlegen.

Der Kaffeeautomat läuft nun besser als jemals zuvor, da ich ihn heute ausgiebig zerlegt und gereinigt habe.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. März 2020)

Guten Durst/Appetit.


----------



## P2063 (13. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wer sich über Hermes beschwert, hat wohl nie mit GLS oder DPD zu tun gehabt.



DPD ist doch toll mit dem live tracking und den Ablegeoptionen? Hatte mit denen bisher nie Probleme.



IICARUS schrieb:


> wären sie Gestern gekommen hätte ich den neuen Kaffeeautomat angenommen und auch bezahlen müssen.



Fernabsatzgesetz, 14 Tage Rückgaberecht?


----------



## hazelol (13. März 2020)

ich sag nur amazon logistics, wie sagt man so schön stehts bemüht. ja ist moderne sklaverei, fahrer sprechen kaum bis kein deutsch, klingeln bei einer person an und laden da 40 pakete ab und verschwinden, prüfen garnichts, ist einer der hauptgründe weshalb ich kaum noch bei amazon bestelle.


----------



## P2063 (13. März 2020)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich sag nur amazon logistics, wie sagt man so schön stehts bemüht. ja ist moderne sklaverei, fahrer sprechen kaum bis kein deutsch, klingeln bei einer person an und laden da 40 pakete ab und verschwinden, prüfen garnichts, ist einer der hauptgründe weshalb ich kaum noch bei amazon bestelle.



Da ist meine Erfahrung komplett gegenteilig. Deren Fahrer sind super nett, kommen zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten abends, machen sogar ein Foto am Abstellort des Pakets wenn es irgendwo hinterlegt werden soll.


----------



## hazelol (13. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Da ist meine Erfahrung komplett gegenteilig. Deren Fahrer sind super nett, kommen zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten abends, machen sogar ein Foto am Abstellort des Pakets wenn es irgendwo hinterlegt werden soll.



ne bei mir gibts ne karte bei hausbewohner abgegeben, kein name oder sonstiges, wenn dann mal eben 20 parteien im haus sind wirds spannend.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Amazon, DPD und GLS sind hier (Vorort v. Düsseldorf) extrem unfreundlich.

Amazon legt Pakete oft einfach vor die Haustür, sodass man sie vom Weg (Reihenhaus) sehen kann. Reiner Zufall, dass da noch nichts mitgenommen wurde.

DHL ist hier fast immer top und UPS meistens auch. Sprechen deutsch, bemüht freundlich zu sein und zuverlässig.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Hier ist es auch genau umgekehrt: DHL kommt zu arbeitnehmerunfreundlichen Zeiten (mit gelegentlich menschenunfreundlichen Mitarbeitern) oder steckt auch ganz gerne mal einen Benachrichtigungszettel, ohne überhaupt geklingelt zu haben. Oder gibt das Paket beim Nachbar ab und verzichtet darauf, eine Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten zu werfen.  Ach ja, und der "Nachbar" kann auch schon mal eine fragwürdige Spelunke am anderen Ende der Stadt sein, wo man dann unter Gefahr für Leib und Leben die Sendung abholen kann, die übrigens gelegentlich leicht misshandelt aussieht.

Hermes hingegen kommt meistens nach Feierabend, die Zusteller sind freundlich, erkundigen sich manchmal aktiv (!), wo sie das Paket ggf. abgeben können und weisen auf jeden größeren Kratzer der Verpackung hin, ob man nicht vielleicht lieber nachschauen möchte.

Mein Erfahrung: DHL ist als Platzhirsch bequem geworden und lässt es stellenweise schleifen, Hermes versucht durch eine Service- und Charmeoffensive verloren gegangenes Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen.

Insgesamt dürfte es damit zusammenhängen, wie die Betreiber des jeweiligen lokalen Stützpunkts drauf sind, also ob sie den Prozess auf ihren letzten Metern im Griff haben und wie sie ihr Personal schulen und motivieren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Welche Anbieter verschicken momentan noch per Hermes?

Weiß gar nicht, wann die das letzte Mal hier waren. Schwankte auch zwischen sehr freundlich, aber Zustellung nach nach 21:00  bis zu Unfreundlichkeit auf DPD/GLS Niveau.
Wenn es so spät klingelt, gehe ich mit dem Knüppel zur Tür.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2020)

Keine Deutschkenntnisse notwendig. 


LINK


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Keine Deutschkenntnisse notwendig.



Auf der Schwäbischen Alb spricht doch ohnehin niemand richtig Deutsch.


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Fernabsatzgesetz, 14 Tage Rückgaberecht?


Über Otto Versand wo ich bestellt hatte habe ich sogar 30 Tage, da der Otto Versand da bis zu 30 Tage von sich aus gewährt. Aber meine Aussage war anders gemeint. So ein Kaffeeautomat ist so kompleziert aufgebaut wenn man ihn noch nie zerlegt hat das ich mich im Grunde nicht traute das Teil zu zerlegen, denn so hätte ich noch das Teil als defekt verkaufen können und noch was dafür bekommen können. Hätte ich beim zerlegen das Teil nicht mehr zusammen gebaut bekommen hätte ich es nicht mehr verkaufen können. Zudem war mir nicht bekannt ob ich am ende den Fehler finden würde. Genauso hätte es auch sein können das ein Bauteil defekt gegangen ist, denn mit der verstopften Leitung kam erst bei der Durchsicht heraus.

Ich habe mich am ende dazu entschieden doch noch alles zu zerlegen da ich auf Youtube ein Video gefunden habe wo eine ähnliche Maschine Schritt für Schritt zerlegt wurde und alles genau gezeigt wurde. Ohne diese Videoanleitung hätte ich den Fehler nie gefunden, geschweige so ins Detail zerlegt bekommen.

Aus diesem Grund war eine Reperatur meinerseits normalerweise gar nicht vorgesehen und ich wollte den Kaffeeautomaten daher gebraucht als defekt verkaufen und hätte daher dann den neuen Kaffeeautomaten angenommen und auch bezahlt.

Im übrigem meinte heute Morgen der Otto Versand das Hermes denen angeblich mitgeteilt hätte ich hätte die Sendungen nicht angenommen und zurück gehen lassen. Was so nicht stimmt und sogar laut aktuellem Sendestatus auch nicht angezeigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Welche Anbieter verschicken momentan noch per Hermes?


Hermes gehört zum Otto Versand und der Otto Versand, Baur Versand und auch Neckermann was mittlerweile auch zum Otto Versand gehört versenden ausschließlich mit Hermes. Ich meine das auch der Quelle Versand mit Hermes versendet, aber dort habe ich lange nichts mehr bestellt.

Im allgemeinem meide ich diese Versandhäuser ehe alleine aus dem Grund weil sie mit Hermes versenden und Preise oft höher sind als bei anderen Händler, aber es gibt leider manchmal Bestellungen die ich gerne über dem Versandhandel beziehe.

Smartmobil hat letztens mir auch ein Handy(ging später als Widerruf zurück) mit dem Hermes Versand versendet und wenn ich daran denke das ich nun ein neues Handy mit Vertrag bestellt habe graust es mich schon sollte es wieder mit Hermes kommen. Wobei bei diesem Handy noch kein Versand statt gefunden hat und es noch nicht klar ist wie versendet wird.

EDIT: In der Zeit als ich hier diesen Beitrag schieb bekam ich die Versandbestätigung mit Sendungsnummer meines neuen Handy... es kommt mit DHL...  

DHL ist bei uns kein Problem, wie auch GLS oder DPD. 
UPS hingegen hat es letztens auch nicht am Liefertag geschafft auszuliefern, aber sie waren wenigstens dann am nächsten Morgen da was auch in Ordnung ist. 

Was ich richtig und und deshalb dort gerne bestelle ist Amazon, denn wenn direkt über Amazon bestellt wird geht es meist sehr schnell. Zudem habe ich in einem Fall wo es mal ein Problem gab 1 Monat zusätzlich Prime kostenlos dazu bekommen. Mit Amazon hatte ich bisher auch selten Probleme und die Lieferungen sind sehr zuverlässig. Zumindest wenn sie direkt von Amazon kommen und nicht von einem Händler über Amazon.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Insgesamt dürfte es damit zusammenhängen, wie die Betreiber des jeweiligen lokalen Stützpunkts drauf sind, also ob sie den Prozess auf ihren letzten Metern im Griff haben und wie sie ihr Personal schulen und motivieren.


Denke ich auch, das es ganz auf dem Zustellbezirk und dessen Auslieferungsfahrer ankommt. Denn in unserer alten Wohnung war DHL ein Krampf, oft bekamen wir nur eine Benachrichtigungsschreiben eingeworfen und dann dufte am nächsten Tag in der Postfiliale abgeholt werden. Hier hingegen klappt es mit DHL super und sind meist Nachmittags zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr hier.

Mit DHL habe ich mich auch schon gewagt mein Rechner am Liefertag im Vorfeld bereits zu zerlegen und dann auf die gelieferten Teile zu warten und noch zu verbauen. Mit anderen Zustellern würde ich dies nie machen, da ich keine Lust habe das doch nicht geliefert wird und mein Rechner dann zerlegt bleibt.

EDIT:

Auf dem Bild sind zwei Lieferungen vorhanden, da ich zunächst ein Kaffeeautomaten bestellte und ein paar Stunden später mich für ein anderes entschied. Die erste Bestellung konnte ich nicht mehr stornieren, da angeblich bereist zum Versand angemeldet wurde und so hätte ich normalerweise eine Sendung angenommen und eine zurück gehen lassen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Eben kam mein DHL Paketbote. Ein Italiener, sehr freundlich und gesprächig. So soll das sein. 
Da freut man sich auf die Zustellung, wenn man zu der Zeit mal daheim ist.


----------

